# l'échiquier du monde /politique



## tangerine69

Hola a todos:
como se podria traducir "l'échiquier du monde" en la frase "ce pais verra qu'il n'a aucun poids sur l'échiquier du monde". El tablero del mundo ? no me gusta! en el ambito mundial? me parece que le quita gracia a la frase. 
gracias por vuestra preciada ayuda


----------



## yserien

En mi opinión "échiquier du monde" se puede traducir perfectamente por "tablero del mundo".


----------



## breochao

Para mí también está bien.


----------



## tangerine69

Ok, pues gracias! lo dejo asi entonces


----------



## GURB

Hola
También: *el ajedrez mundial*.
Un saludo


----------



## tangerine69

Pues gracias, porque me gusta mucho mas!


----------



## Luli30

Bonjour à tous.
Pourriez-vous me dire quelle expression s'utilise le plus souvent pour parler de l'échiquier politique: "tablero político" ou "ajedrez político"?
La phrase en question serait: "...les ONG ont depuis toujours joué un rôle important sur l'échiquier politique"
Merci beaucoup


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Je parlerais d'un "ajedrez" político en espagnol, Luli.


----------



## Luli30

Muchas gracias Swift!!


----------



## Jaime Bien

También *tablero político* del mundo o, cambiando de juego, *damero*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra posibilidad menos lúdica: 

- *en el mapa político*.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Víctor Pérez said:


> *en el mapa político*.


 
Pero se pierde el matiz de juego, de estrategia política.


----------



## swift

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de Víctor. Aparte de aburridísimo, el mapa se refiere básicamente al panorama, a la escena política. En cambio, el ajedrez, aparte de apasionante,  se refiere a los movimientos y al acontecer políticos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de Víctor. Aparte de aburridísimo, el mapa se refiere básicamente al panorama, a la escena política. En cambio, el ajedrez, aparte de apasionante,  se refiere a los movimientos y al acontecer políticos.



Lejos de mí la intención de querer que el _mapa político_ compita con el apasionante "ajedrez político". Solo quise indicar que también se usa (y mucho) aunque sea tan "aburridísimo".


----------



## Jaime Bien

ja ja Costa Rica 1 - España 1

Así pues, veo que tenemos dos nuevas opciones: una sería _apasionante ajedrez político_ y la otra _aburridísimo mapa político_. Pas mal !

Aunque éste es un foro serio, espero que se nos permitan estas carcajadas


----------



## Nanon

Y el _tablero político_ ¿cómo queda? ¿Aburrido o apasionante?


----------



## Jaime Bien

Nanon said:


> Y el _tablero político_ ¿cómo queda? ¿Aburrido o apasionante?


 
Entre Pinto y Valdemoro, diría yo


----------



## swift

Por supuesto que la expresión "mapa político" también se usa. Sin embargo, el alcance de esa locución podría ser muy distinto en comparación con el de "ajedrez". Cada una se usa con significados bastante específicos. Ignoro si en el uso actual esos significados se han confundido. Lo cierto es que, de ser así, ello representaría una pérdida.

En cualquier caso, la respuesta ya está dada. En francés, ¿a qué se refiere "l'échiquier"? ¿A un simple panorama o a las movidas de los políticos?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me pregunto cómo debo explicar que el mapa político no compite con el ajedrez político. Dentro del mundo de la política, solo es una expresión más.


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> En francés, ¿a qué se refiere "l'échiquier"? ¿A un simple panorama o a las movidas de los políticos?


A los dos, claro.
Un ejemplo: Bousculades sur l'échiquier politique.
En cambio, "la carte politique" daría una representación mucho más estática.


----------



## swift

Interesante que se hable de _bousculades_.

En cualquier caso, entre una traducción que se ajusta desde el punto de vista de la imagen y desde el punto de vista del significado, y 'una expresión más', conviene escoger la primera:


> *échiquier
> 
> 3.* _Au fig._ [À propos d'une activité humaine]  Domaine où s'exerce une compétition, une lutte d'intérêts, où s'entrecroisent des manœuvres habiles.
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/echiquier





> Aunque estas señales, aunadas a la siempre inminente posibilidad de que el presidente Fujimori vea nuestro conflicto territorial como una simple ficha entre tantas otras de su ajedrez político, habría que esperar -no nos queda de otra- que las señales positivas [...] sean las que pesen más en la balanza.
> 
> Vistazo, 09/07/1997 : Los otros impasses con el Perú





> Los intentos por iniciar un programa de reforma de la administración pública mueren en la abulia del gabinete ejecutivo. La reforma del sistema de prestaciones y de la seguridad social se ahoga en el laberinto del ajedrez político.
> 
> El Universal, 16/07/1996 : La agenda en recesión





> Pero además trastornaría el proceso electoral y pondría patas arriba el ajedrez político del país. Para comenzar, Valdivieso ha tomado la decisión de no presentarse a la consulta popular del liberalismo si se lanza. Considera que si se mete en ésta, Serpa y su maquinaria lo pueden sacar del juego antes de la primera vuelta.
> 
> Semana, 21-28/01/1997 : Sí o no


En el CREA se encuentran todavía algunos ejemplos más que demuestran precisamente ese _maniobrar_ al que apunta la acepción citada más arriba de "échiquier". Los resultados para "mapa político" son más numerosos; una lectura detenida de los párrafos en los que se encuentra la locución podría dar cuenta del sentido de "ubicación" en la escena política.


----------



## SHILENA

"l'échiquier politique" también puede traducirse como "el espectro político" o "el abanico político", que no es literal pero se usa habitualmente

"espectro político" o abanico político


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes SHILENA, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Tienes razón, es común pero traduce _l'éventail politique_ ou le _spectre politique_. Para traducir _échiquier_ se pierde la noción de una partida ardua, compleja y complicada.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Para traducir _échiquier_ se pierde la noción de una partida ardua, compleja y complicada.


¡Exactamente! Como en una partida de ajedrez, en la que existe tensión y dinamismo.


----------



## lunar

Y ¿qué hay de la "palestra política" es una expresión común? Estoy de acuerdo que aquí la noción es más física que intelectual, pero en sentido figurado se refiere al escenario de un enfrentamiento, cualquiera que sea. 

¿Qué opinan los nativos?
L**


----------

